

Setting up Rails rspec testing with authentication and mock network access - combray
http://willschenk.com/setting-up-testing/

======
squar1sm
Good tutorial. Setting up the whole stack can be tricky. If you wouldn't mind
doing a `bundle exec gem list guard vcr rspec rails` etc to show the major gem
versions that were used in the post. When docs like this go stale, it can be
confusing.

